
Android Firefox Preview Beta Reaches Another Milestone - sohkamyung
https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2019/12/03/firefox-preview-beta-reaches-another-milestone/
======
vsskanth
All I'm waiting for is to be able to install ublock origin. Without it, the
borwsing experience simply does not feel fast like it does on Bromite
(chromium + adblocker).

~~~
thegeekpirate
Just use something like Blokada ([https://blokada.org](https://blokada.org)),
and you'll get the benefit of ads being blocked device-wide as well.

~~~
vsskanth
I tried. But the adblocking wasn't as reliable as just using Bromite. In
addition to that it was also breaking Google play and Motorola updates.

Blocking outside the browser isn't a big deal for me since I don't use any
apps with ads (I just pay for an ad free version when it becomes useful
enough)

------
22c
It'd be nice to know what Mozilla's plans are for Firefox Focus.

Felt like it was always a stopgap solution until Android for Firefox had been
through its big overhaul.

Are they keeping it around until Firefox works on iPhone? Are they keeping it
around forever? Should Android users on the bleeding edge consider moving to
Firefox Preview in anticipation of Firefox Focus going away? There was a time
where Focus was the bleeding edge.

~~~
SanchoPanda
Development on focus has been halted last I read.

[https://venturebeat.com/2019/06/27/mozilla-geckoview-
firefox...](https://venturebeat.com/2019/06/27/mozilla-geckoview-firefox-
preview-android/)

------
huxflux
Just awaiting the ability to install ublock!

------
jimbo1qaz
Is it possible to disable cookies per-site on Firefox Android? Specifically
blocking cookies on medium.com to prevent its page-read-counter paywall from
ever triggering.

~~~
SanchoPanda
Ublock origin supports this straightforwardly,and works wellon Firefox
Android.

